# Jonesboro,GA, a/m #100546, Kane, dumped by owners



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

<span style="color: #3333FF">*Note: Kane will die of heartstick no later than 2/12. There is NO required hold on owner surrenders. Please help or network him if you can. *</span>










http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15689310

*Please save me from death. I was signed over by my owner so they did not get tickets for me running loose. I am a very sweet boy, I am 4yrs old and very friendly. I am available for adoption now and will have until 02-12-10. *All animals adopted from Clayton Co Animal Control must be spayed or neutered within 30 days of adoption. A low cost spay/neuter certificate will be issued to adopting families at the time of adoption. Rescues please have copy of Dept. of Aug. license and permission form if you are sending someone other than the license holder, also picture I.D. All animals posted are at risk to be euthanized at any time due to overcrowding under severe circumstances. All animals are considered urgent after their available date has passed. Please call or come in....Thank you..... 

*My Contact Info
Clayton Co. Police Dept. 
Animal Control Unit 
Jonesboro, GA 
<span style="color: #FF0000">770-477-3684</span> *


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

POSTED.









What a ^%$#y reason for him to be impounded!!!







Why even GET a dog???? GRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

He looks like a very beautiful GSD! Looks physically well cared for. Wonder how he is with other dogs???


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Heartstick!!! Yikes! He looks beautiful. I wish he were closer, he would definitely be a dog I'd check out.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Bumping up the handsome runaway. Has anyone ever worked with this shelter before?


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Just called there is a gentleman who is coming in a little bit to check this guy out. I do hope he gets adopted. I will call back before they close and let everyone know what the status is!!!!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

i hope he gets a home!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Thank you! Hope he gets a wonderful home.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

GREAT NEWS!!! 
I have been calling ALL morning! He was just ADOPTED! ( I just was wondering when I would NEED to jump in my car and make the drive! ) 
What a beautiful dog!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

so happy!!! i posted him like 5 times and had a ton of my friends repost on their walls on FB! i was really trying hard! i hope he has a great life with his new family!!!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Me too, seriously, I am looking to foster a male next, so I was willing to drive to get him!!!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope it is a good home and not a life at the end of a chain. Positive thoughts for this boy.


----------



## dogsneedyou (Feb 10, 2010)

noticed your desire to foster a male, here is one that just came to me.

this was just posted to one of our local forums

<< Previous Topic | Next Topic >> RETURN TO MESSAGES 

german shep at jasper is only 1.5 to 2 yrs old -not 3
February 9 2010 at 4:21 PM barbara (Login farscaper48)
from IP address 24.46.113.56 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15709469 

jasper is NOT crying wolf. she will have to pts 4 dogs minimum as overcrowded. 
aspen is less than 18 lbs. just a pup! 





In a message dated 2/9/2010 9:30:03 P.M. Eastern Standard Time, [email protected] writes:
jennifer - here is a gsd whose time is extremely limited in jasper cty (monticello, GA) (off I-20)
aco is karen - very rescue friendly , not sure about pull transport et al, but they are full and karen is pleading for help for some of her dogs....

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15709469

Jackson 

German Shepherd Dog
Extra Large Adult Male Dog 
Click to see
full size


----------

